# 2- und 3-Stunden Rennen in Hagen: Trails und Höhenmeter satt!



## Mountainmaik (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Freunde des anspruchsvollen Bergradsports,

nach unserem gelungenen Debut im letzten Jahr geht unsere Veranstaltung am 5. September 2009 in die zweite Runde. 
Die Strecke ist ein 7 Kilomter Rundkurs mit 260 - 310 Höhenmetern, der in 2 (bzw. 3) Stunden so oft befahren werden muss wie möglich.

Die Runde besteht aus steilen aber fahrbaren Rampen, langen Singletrails und auch unvermeidbaren Forstwegpassagen und fordert Kondition, gibt aber aber auch jede Menge Abfahrtsspaß zurück. Erlebe eine tolle Kombination aus MTB-CC und MTB-Marathon.

Die Rennen sind Teil der BikeSportNews-Marathon-Trophy. Am Tag dannach (6. September) starten die Rennen zum SKS-NRW-Cup der Cross-Country Fraktion. 


Detailinfos und Anmeldung, zur Veranstaltung:
http://www.zee-aylienz.de/356.html


CU in Hagen,
Mountainmaik


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Juni 2009)

Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2009)

Schon lange angemeldet.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Leistenbruch richtig verheilen.


----------



## hefra (15. Juni 2009)

Ist dieses Jahr die CC Strecke anders? Weil an Rampen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Es war auch deutlich kürzer als 7km pro Runde.

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder am Start, ich hoffe mal dieses Jahr ohne zwei Platten! Die Runde war schön schnell und flüssig zu fahren. Hat bis auf die Platten Spaß gemacht. Wenn es dieses Jahr einen knackigen Anstieg wie in Betzdorf gibt umso besser!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr die CC Strecke anders? Weil an Rampen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Es war auch deutlich kürzer als 7km pro Runde.
> 
> Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder am Start, ich hoffe mal dieses Jahr ohne zwei Platten! Die Runde war schön schnell und flüssig zu fahren. Hat bis auf die Platten Spaß gemacht. Wenn es dieses Jahr einen knackigen Anstieg wie in Betzdorf gibt umso besser!



Soviel ich weis ist dieses Jahr die Strecke in Hagener Süden.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

ja, die strecke ist ca. 300 meter von meiner wohnung entfernt, ich weiß zwar nicht wie die strecke aussehen wird, aber ich kenne praktisch jeden weg/trail da, und ich kann nur sagen es wird eine schöne runde sein, egal wie die strecke verläuft. 

nehme sonst an keinem rennen teil, aber hier bei mir vor der haustür ist es ne ehrensache für mich.


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch dabei und hoffe das ich genauso Pannenfrei durchkomme wie in Sundern.


----------



## HikariXT (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Ist das in Hagen auch für begeisterte Neueinsteiger geeignet?
Wenn ja, wo kann ich mich einschreiben? (*lechz nach herausforderung)


----------



## r19andre (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bin auch dabei und das an beiden Tagen.

Ob das eine tolle Idee ist, wird sich dann noch zeigen da ich beide Cupwertungen mitfahren werde

Gruß
Andre


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

HikariXT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das in Hagen auch für begeisterte Neueinsteiger geeignet?
> Wenn ja, wo kann ich mich einschreiben? (*lechz nach herausforderung)



kannst es ja versuchen, in erster linie soll es ja spaß machen. 
man kann dort sowieso nichts gewinnen. 
also anmelden.


----------



## Mountainmaik (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Interessierten,

es bleibt alles beim Alten: Die geplante Strecke am Eilper wird nicht genehmigt, Dafür gibt es aber nun Trails satt im Fleyer Wald auf unserer sehr gut angenommenen Strecke aus 2008. 

Details dazu HIER

und 

auf der Startseite zu den 2. Hagener MTB-Tagen

Hope 2 C U all,

Der Mountainmaik (Veranstalter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (31. Juli 2009)

Mountainmaik schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Interessierten,
> 
> es bleibt alles beim Alten: Die geplante Strecke am Eilper wird nicht genehmigt, Dafür gibt es aber nun Trails satt im Fleyer Wald auf unserer sehr gut angenommenen Strecke aus 2008.
> 
> ...



Wie wird eigentlich gewertet, gezählt?
Was ist mit Überrundungen? Einfach weiterfahren?

Hat einer einen Streckenplan von der aktuellen Runde?


Gruß


----------



## Unrest (31. Juli 2009)

@fahrnix: Die Strecke ist meinen Informationen nach exakt die gleiche von letztem Jahr. Es kann aber sein, dass da noch nen "Schmankerl" hinzu kommt, aber das muss sich noch zeigen.
Der Streckenplan von letztem Jahr sollte auch noch auf der Homepage (s.o.) zu finden sein. =)

Jeder fÃ¤hrt einfach seine Runden und das so lange, bis die jeweilige Zeit rum ist.
Gewertet (BSN Marathon Trophy) wird wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.djk-grafschaft.de/Trophy/Hagen.html

Zumindest, wenn du dich auf das 2/3h Rennen beziehst. 
Wie das mit dem CC Rennen am Sonntag ist, fragst du (Mountain)Maik am Besten selbst.

@HikariXT: WÃ¤re die Runde am Eilper Berg gewesen, wÃ¤re das fahrtechnisch fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger gut machbar - konditionell aber tÃ¶tlich.
Da die Strecke nun aber wie letztes Jahr im Fleyer Wald ist, haben wir (zum GlÃ¼ck) wieder ne technisch sehr nette Strecke, die konditionell auch recht fordernd ist.
Zum Reinschnuppern.. Naja, musst du wissen, obs dir die 20â¬ wert ist. 


GruÃ,
Michael
(Der, der eure Meldungen annimmt und euch die Startnummern in die Hand drÃ¼ckt. )


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Juli 2009)

wem muss ich bescheid sagen, wenn ich in fley ein haselhuhn sichte??? 

aber die hagener habe es mit der natur, siehe hier:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/hagen/2009/7/29/news-127628211/detail.html



> Ãberhaupt die Natur: Ordnungs- und UmweltbehÃ¶rden machten den Unternehmen zahlreiche Auflagen. Da war der Turmfalke, der an der Ruhr brÃ¼tet. Es hat ihn zwar niemand gesehen, aber er kÃ¶nnte dort brÃ¼ten. Da war die GeburtshelferkrÃ¶te, die zwar niemand gesichtet hat, aber. . . âDie Planung und Abstimmung des Projektes hat mindestens ebensoviel Zeit in Anspruch genommen wie die eigentliche Arbeitâ, stÃ¶hnt AVU-Sprecher JÃ¶rg Prostka.


----------



## Unrest (31. Juli 2009)

Nicht witzig. Name, Startnummer?


----------



## Fahrnix (31. Juli 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @fahrnix: Die Strecke ist meinen Informationen nach exakt die gleiche von letztem Jahr. Es kann aber sein, dass da noch nen "Schmankerl" hinzu kommt, aber das muss sich noch zeigen.
> Der Streckenplan von letztem Jahr sollte auch noch auf der Homepage (s.o.) zu finden sein. =)
> 
> Jeder fährt einfach seine Runden und das so lange, bis die jeweilige Zeit rum ist.
> ...



Danke. Beziehe mich auf das 3h - Rennen.

Hab aber nur diesen Text hier bei 2008 gefunden:

Die Strecke befindet sich im Fleyer Wald in Hagen zwischen der Straße "Hoheleye" und der Fernuniversität in Hagen. Der Kurs besteht aus zahlreichen Singletrails und Forstwegpassagen und ist tendenziell eher ein Kurs der gut rollt. Es gibt einen steileren Anstieg, der bei Nässe auch fahrtechnisch schwierig ist. Die Abfahrten bestehen fast ausnahmslos aus schmalen Pfaden, deren Verlauf meist "flowig"ist. Eine verbocktere Wurzelpassage ist ebenfalls dabei. Vom tiefsten Punkt der Strecke überwindet man ca. 60 - 70 Höhenmeter auf einer leicht ansteigenden Forststraße, bevor man auf den Zielschuß (Asphalt) in den Start- Zielbereich fährt. Hier erwartet die Fahrer noch eine eigens gebaute Singletrailpassage (down- und uphill samt Anlieger), direkt an der Expo-Area und dem Zuschauerbereich, sodass für alle Beteiligten etwas geboten wird. 

Gegenüber der Strecke des IXS-Cups wird die Strecke des Sparda-Bank MTB 3 Stunden Rennens verlängert unf je nach Witterungsverhältnissen ggf. vereinfacht. 

Rundenlänge: ca. 6,5 Km 

Höhendifferenz: ca 135 Hm 

Noch gültig für die neue Sache?

Hat der Steile Anstieg mehr als 20%?

Gruß


----------



## Mountainmaik (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

aus Rücksicht auf die Genehmigungsbehörden und auch aus Fairnisgründen, wird die Strecke im vorfeld nicht veröffentlicht. In 2 oder 3 Stunden gibt es genug Möglichkeiten auf den Kurs einzuschießen. 

Ein Befahren der Strecke am 5.09. wird lediglich Vormittags vor dem Start des 2-Stunden Rennens um 10 Uhr möglich sein, da sich ziemlich direkt an das 2-Stunden Rennen das 3-Stunden Rennen (13 Uhr) anschließt.

Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke aus 2008:

derwesten.de

@Fahrnix:
Die Strecke 2009 entspricht der Strecke aus 2008 und weist nur kurze Stiche auf die ggf. an die 20% ranreichen, dafür aber mit einigen Würzelchen garniert sind oder bei Nässe sehr anspruchsvoll werden können.

CU,
Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (7. August 2009)

Mountainmaik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aus Rücksicht auf die Genehmigungsbehörden und auch aus Fairnisgründen, wird die Strecke im vorfeld nicht veröffentlicht. In 2 oder 3 Stunden gibt es genug Möglichkeiten auf den Kurs einzuschießen.
> 
> ...




Danek Maik.

... und gerade wollte ich fragen, ob ne Befahrung möglich ist 

Vielleicht kann einer ja mal die Gegend mit zeigen.


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage wegen der Reifenwahl an die Locels, da es in den nächsten beiden Tagen ja recht viel Regnen soll bin ich am rätzeln was ich für Reifen aufziehen soll.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wegen der Reifenwahl an die Locels, da es in den nächsten beiden Tagen ja recht viel Regnen soll bin ich am rätzeln was ich für Reifen aufziehen soll.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Da es wirklich viel Waldboden ist.....zum Teil recht wurzelig.....wenig "festes" an Untergrund, wenns richtig geregnet hat und nur nen minibisschen Asphalt...liegt dann wohl an Deinen Reifen-Vorlieben für diesen Untergrund.


Hier auch noch Eindrücke aus dem letzten Jahr.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q0tVHIGf4Q"]YouTube - hagen best of Mountainbiking[/ame]


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Danke für das Video , da kann man ja so einiges über die Bodenbeschaffenheit der Strecke sehen und einigen von der Streckenführung, sieh ja ganz nett aus.
Jetzt sich das ganze nach 2 Tage Regen vorstellen und dann mal überlegen was da an Reifen aufs Bike kommt.
Hoffe mal Wetter.de hat mit der Vorhersage für Do 98% Regenrisiko 3-5l , Fr 90% 4-8l , Sa 60%  0-2l unrecht.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Danke für das Video , da kann man ja so einiges über die Bodenbeschaffenheit der Strecke sehen und einigen von der Streckenführung, sieh ja ganz nett aus.
> Jetzt sich das ganze nach 2 Tage Regen vorstellen und dann mal überlegen was da an Reifen aufs Bike kommt.
> Hoffe mal Wetter.de hat mit der Vorhersage für Do 98% Regenrisiko 3-5l , Fr 90% 4-8l , Sa 60%  0-2l unrecht.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Ich sags mal so....wir sind hier in Hagen oft in nem "Wetter-Loch"  Während es 15 km weiter drumherum schüttet, haben wir hier nur noch die ausgeregneten Wolken 

Und da ich u. a. die Fahrerverpflegung übernehme wünsche gerade ich mir TROCKENHEIT!!!!! Oh ja 

Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Hoffen tu ich immer auf alles , nur hielft es bei mir meißt nie.
Hoffen tu ich z.B. das ihr habt ein Dach über den Kopf habt bei der Verpflegung, nicht das alles naß wird was wir verspeißen wollen , aber für Sa sieht es ja so schlecht gar nicht aus.
Bin nur froh das ich mich für die 2 Stunden angemeldet habe, möchte nicht wissen wie die Strecke aus sieht wen die anderen (3 Std.) fertig sind und am So dann noch das CC Rennen, da kann einem der Waldboden schon leid tun.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Hoffen tu ich immer auf alles , nur hielft es bei mir meißt nie.
> Hoffen tu ich z.B. das ihr habt ein Dach über den Kopf habt bei der Verpflegung, nicht das alles naß wird was wir verspeißen wollen , aber für Sa sieht es ja so schlecht gar nicht aus.
> Bin nur froh das ich mich für die 2 Stunden angemeldet habe, möchte nicht wissen wie die Strecke aus sieht wen die anderen (3 Std.) fertig sind und am So dann noch das CC Rennen, da kann einem der Waldboden schon leid tun.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Um das "Dach" fighte ich im Moment noch ;-) Aber das ist so gut wie sicher.

Nich auszudenken, wenn die Bananen nass werden und wir den klebrigen Kram....*lach (und meine Haaaaaaare ersma *zick) 

Schon mal Toi Toi Toi und gute Anreise für Dich.


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Danke und bis Sa bei der Verpflegung, die einzige Sache die ich wirklich gut kann essen .

MfG pseudosporter


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2009)

oh gott, das ist ja der hammer!
ich glaube ich fahre doch hin.


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> oh gott, das ist ja der hammer!
> ich glaube ich fahre doch hin.



Die Strecke? Ja, die ist toll, und wenn man überlegt, das das Waldgebiet als solches da recht klein ist und die Strecke doch als Rundkurs recht lang....da gehts gut zur Sache teilweise 

Gib Dir nen Ruck und komm noch vobei, Anmeldungen sind ja bis 1 Std. vor Start meine ich möglich. Wenn Du genaueres wissen willst, wende Dich an Unrest_ hier ausm Forum, der ist für die Meldungen/Startnummern am Samstag und Sonntag zuständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

Gucken kann man da ja mal, ist richtig...
Allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg, ich kann wohl Glück am meisten gebrauchen...

Na ja, wird man sehen!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Bin die Strecke grad mal wieder gefahren. *g*
Ein paar Anlieger kann man richtig gut mit Schmackes nehmen, bei anderen sollte man es besser lassen.
Die Wurzelpassagen sind, wenns auch nur minimal feucht wird, mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen.
Baumdrop und Welle sind machbar, aber besser nicht zu langsam am Drop und nicht zu schnell an der Welle.. 

Als Reifen empfehl ich was in Richtung Maxxis Ignitor oder Nobby Nic. RennRalle und Co. sollten daheim bleiben.

*
Und nun noch ein Wort als Herr der Nummern:*
Wenn einer von euch definitiv bezahlt hat und noch immer als "nicht bezahlt" gelistet ist, braucht sich keinen all zu großen Kopf machen.
Es gab kleine technische Probleme und wir kriegen das schon hin. 
Entweder jetzt noch im Vorfeld per Mail/Telefon, oder aber am Renntag an der Anmeldebutze. (Wir werden Kontoauszüge da haben.)


Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, einfach fragen. 

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen Startern viel Spaß!


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Na was für ein Service ,
die Reifen Frage ist ja schon geklärt , aber das mit bezahlt/nicht bezahlt wolte ich die Woche mit time and voice per Mail klären, es kamm aber keine Antwort, werde mal die Überweisungsbestätigung mitbringen.
Freu mich auf Sa, selbst wen es Regnen sollte.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Hast du deinen Namen und deine TXXXXRXXX Nummer parat?
Meinetwegen auch per PN oder Mail an [email protected]

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Jep,

T2986R328-Engelbert Peters

Danke für die arbeit .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Als Reifen empfehl ich was in Richtung Maxxis Ignitor oder Nobby Nic.


Sagt man nicht gerade dem Nobby Nic nach, dass er auf nassen Wurzeln nicht zu gebrauchen ist? Na ja, will jetzt hier keine Reifendiskussion auslösen 


Unrest schrieb:


> RennRalle und Co. sollten daheim bleiben.


Wenn ich mal einen "RennRalle" hinten drauf hätte  Nee, sollen ja neu kommen, vorne wie hinten... Was es wird, ist natürlich so wie alles streng geheim. Der Feind liest ja bekanntlich mit...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Ah, an den Namen erinnere ich mich. 
Habe dich jetzt erneut als bezahlt markiert. Schau das mal eben nach.
Wennst immernoch nen "nein" hast, leite ich das an Time&Voice weiter.


Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Nobby grottig finde..
Ich fahr meinen 2.1er Ignitor und fertig. *g*
Bin da nicht so ne Pussy wie du, Kai. 


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Bin da nicht so ne Pussy wie du, Kai.


 
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...

Gruß Kai


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Werde das jetzt mal nicht negativ auffassen .
Habe gerade mal nach geschaut, jetzt passt es .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. September 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt.
Bis Samstagmorgen.


----------



## obo (3. September 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> ... die einzige Sache die ich wirklich gut kann essen .
> 
> MfG pseudosporter



Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten....


----------



## pseudosportler (3. September 2009)

obo schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten....



Fährst du auch oder kommst du nur kucken, wollte danach in Do noch ein Ründchen drehen, dann lohnt sich die fahrerei wenigstens .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## tranquillity (4. September 2009)

Hi,

sieht ja aus als würde das ne dreckige Angelegenheit morgen 
(aber so mögen wir das ja ) ...

Mal ne Frage: Wie sieht es mit Duschmöglichkeiten aus?

Noch ne Frage: Ich habe irgendwo was von einem Drop gelesen. Kann mir da jemand was näheres zu sagen?

Bis morgen!
Dirk


----------



## Unrest (4. September 2009)

Duschen, Umkleiden und Toiletten sind an der Expo Area. 

Der Drop ist nen ~30-40cm dicker Baum den man mit Schwung nehmen, oder per Chickenway umgehen kann. Also machbar.


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

ein riesen lob an die streckenbauer 
der kurs hat richtig laune gemacht. kann man evtl. im nächsten jahr die höhenmeter rausnehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> kann man evtl. im nächsten jahr die höhenmeter rausnehmen??


Was für Höhenmeter?  Der Anstieg nach dem Wurzeltrail war nicht fahrbar. Wirklich Spaß gemacht hat nur der relativ zu Anfang, wo es dann links rauf ging. Der Anstieg gegen Ende war blöd zu fahren. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen zu lang, um Gottes Willen, aber halt doof zu fahren. Einen Start im nächsten Jahr werde ich mir gut überlegen. An der Organisation habe ich erstmal nichts auszusetzen, habt ihr gut gemacht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

das ding nach dem wurzeltrail haben so ziemlich alle geschoben...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> das ding nach dem wurzeltrail haben so ziemlich alle geschoben...


Ja, also ich habe niemanden hochFAHREN sehen. Selbst wenn es gegangen wäre, hätte es wenig Sinn gemacht, weil es keinen Zeitgewinn gebracht hätte. Aber trotzdem fühle ich mich dieses Anstiegs "beraubt". Wenn ich (und alle anderen) hätte fahren können, hätte ich dort auf den Einen oder Anderen sicher etwas Zeit gut machen können. Aber so war es halt nix. Na ja, kann man nix machen 

Kai


----------



## SBIKERC (5. September 2009)

^^musst du eben schneller rennen so habe ich da einige überholt/-rundet
Muss sagen das ich die Veranstaltung gelungen fand
für einen Marathon fand ich die Strecke wirklich technisch aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist so ein Rundkurs für mich eine CC Strecke
der Schlamm machte die ganze Sache nicht einfacher aber interessanter
moin gehts nochmal zum CC hin


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^musst du eben schneller rennen


Ja, da ist etwas dran. Ich hätte das vielleicht tun können. Aber ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass ich im Fahren bei "trockenen" Bedingungen dort sicher einige überholt hätte, die so mit mir mit gegangen sind. Aber ich will nicht meckern, dieser Anstieg hätte mein Ergebnis höchstens minimal verbessert.

@ all
Wo bleiben eigentlich die Ergebnisse?

Gruß kai


----------



## Re-spekt (5. September 2009)

sind doch da  
- ich hab sie schon gesehen !!! 
(10 plätze schlechter als letztes Jahr)

Schönes Rennen Danke - bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## harryfan3009 (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für diejenigen, die die Ergebnisse noch nicht gefunden haben:

http://time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse.html

Dort gibt es alle Ergebnisse vom Rennen inkl. Rundenprotokollen!

Viel Spaß damit!
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

Ergebnisse sind on!

Vielen Dank auch nochmal von der Verpflegungsorga an jeden der überwiegend freundlichen, netten und auch manch sehr witzigen Fahrer, die wir an der Strecke verpflegen durften. Dies ist auch in der weiblichen Form zu sehen  

War ein toller Renn-Nachmittag!


----------



## r19andre (5. September 2009)

Hi,
es ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes in der MA Challenge. ich fands geil und dann auch noch 4.Platz 
Bin dummerweise die 3Std. gefahren und nach knapp 2 Std. hats nochmal richtig gekübelt von oben. Da hatte jede Wurzel wieder anderen Charakter 

Udn morgen noch das Rennen, grrrrrr
da könnt ihr ich erstmal alle überrunden 

bis moin

Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2009)

na endlich!

dann mal einen riesen glückwunsch an peter, den sieger des 3 stunden rennens.

ist immer vorne mit dabei, und jetzt hats mal wieder geklappt. 

super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (5. September 2009)

War ne absolute Spitzenstrecke und hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. 
M.M. nach die einzige Strecke in der Trophy die was mit MTB zu tun hat 
Prima Orga  Prima Verpflegung  (@apoptygma : Danke für s anreichen )

Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt : Wenn in der Ausschreibung steht,das nach Altersklassen auf gestellt wird, sollte man s auch so machen. Ich hab mich drauf verlassen und stand gaaanz hinten 

Vielen Dank nach Hagen ! Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> War ne absolute Spitzenstrecke und hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.
> M.M. nach die einzige Strecke in der Trophy die was mit MTB zu tun hat
> Prima Orga  Prima Verpflegung  (@apoptygma : Danke für s anreichen )
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## pseudosportler (5. September 2009)

Danke an alle Helfer , war ne nette Veranstaltung, trotz des recht feuchten Boden war alles fahrbar, nur die kleine Rampe an der Expo habe ich nur 2 mal geschaft und beim 1. mal den Matschanstieg nicht, war einfach zu voll , ansonsten überall hoch und auch runter gekommen sogar den Dropp.
Nach der Proberunde hatte ich Angst das es recht voll/eng wir auf der Strecke und überhollen und überhollt werden ein Prob werden könnte, es hat sich aber nach der ersten halben Runde schön entzert.
Das würde ich mir wieder antuen, gab fast nichts zu meckern, eventuell ein 2 Schlauch beim Bikewasch.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Ialocin (5. September 2009)

Ich war heute leider nur der rasende Reporter und habe ein paar Bilder geschossen, einige sind ganz nett geworden und ich werde hier morgen mal einige posten. War eine coole Veranstaltung, nur etwas feucht... Aber einigen hat es wohl dennoch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MasterG (6. September 2009)

Auch ich fand die Veranstaltung toll, auch wenn ich vor dem Start eine (gebührenfreie) Verwarnung von einem gottähnlichen Zielrichter bekommen habe.
Absolut spaßige aber auch anspruchvolle Strecke. War alles drin, was anderen Marathons oft fehlt. Bin froh, daß ich vor dem Rennen genug Zeit hatte, meine Lieblingsreifen (Smart Sam) als ziehmlich ungeeignet wegen schwachen Grips bei Matsch gegen etwas gröberes wechseln zu können.

Einzige Kritik: die Verpflegung hätte etwas weiter unten sein können, damit man mehr Zeit hat im Fahren zu trinken. Hatte aber auch einen Vorteil: ich konnte bei der Abfahrt meine Flasche rüber werfen und bekam sie bei der Vorbeifahrt gefüllt wieder. Das war Spitze!! 
Nur bitte beim nächsten Mal auch Bananenstücke MIT Schale, die man sich einstecken kann und an geeignter Stelle verspeisen kann, als ein paar Meter vor einem Pschodrop den Mund so voll nehmen zu müssen ;-)

Oldschool-Schutzblech-Biker aus BOT


----------



## Ialocin (6. September 2009)

Album vom 3-Stunden-Rennen (5.9.) ist wie versprochen online. Viel Spaß!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21519


----------



## seppel82 (6. September 2009)

gibts irgendwo nen paar bilder vom 2-stunden rennen?


----------



## MasterG (6. September 2009)

Ein großes Dankeschön nach Mülheim.  Bin wohl langsam genug gefahren, um gleich 4 mal geblitzt zu werden. Finde es ganz toll, daß du dir die Mühe machst, nicht nur zu fotografieren, sondern die Fotos auch weiterzugeben. Ich war in den 90ern mal für die Bike Sport News bei Rennen unterwegs. Damals konnte ich die vielen schönen Fotos, abgesehen von den wenigen, die veröffentlicht wurden, in die Tonne werfen, gab ja noch kein "Netz".


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2009)

mit schnelligkeit hatte das fotografiert werden wohl nichts zu tun, denn der sieger ist auch 3-4mal drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Ich war heute leider nur der rasende Reporter und habe ein paar Bilder geschossen, einige sind ganz nett geworden und ich werde hier morgen mal einige posten. War eine coole Veranstaltung, nur etwas feucht... Aber einigen hat es wohl dennoch Spaß gemacht.



Hi vielen dank für die 6 Tollen Pics. Finde ich echt klasse das sich jemand die Mühe macht bei den Sauwetter da zu stehn und Pics zu schiessen.

Anscheinend solte ich wegen meiner Wald-Agne mal zum Dermathologen. Ist echt zum kotzen, seit 2-3 Monaten fangen Arme und Beine nach ca 30 minütigen Aufenthalt im Waldgebiet an teuflisch zu jucken und kriege voll die Roten Pocken.


----------



## apoptygma (6. September 2009)

MasterG schrieb:


> Einzige Kritik: die Verpflegung hätte etwas weiter unten sein können, damit man mehr Zeit hat im Fahren zu trinken. Hatte aber auch einen Vorteil: ich konnte bei der Abfahrt meine Flasche rüber werfen und bekam sie bei der Vorbeifahrt gefüllt wieder. Das war Spitze!!
> Nur bitte beim nächsten Mal auch Bananenstücke MIT Schale, die man sich einstecken kann und an geeignter Stelle verspeisen kann, als ein paar Meter vor einem Pschodrop den Mund so voll nehmen zu müssen ;-)
> 
> Oldschool-Schutzblech-Biker aus BOT




Erstmal danke für Deine konstruktive Kritik 

Das Problem is, viel weiter unten haben wir aufgrund des viel schmaleren Randstreifens sehr viel weniger Platz, wir müssten weiter auf die Straße ausweichen, was widerum die Strecke ne Ecke schmälern würde. 

Bei den Bananeschalen mit Schale bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher (auch wenn die Begründung von Dir ja mehr als schlüssig ist) wie das tatsächlich ausschaut (worst case) wenn Ommi beim Nordic Walking (teilweise ist das da alles auch offizielle Nordic Walking Strecke), sich auf einer Bananeschale auf die Nuss legt . Dann warens die schlimmen Mountainbiker, die ihre Schalen.....na ja, weisst was ich meine denk ich.

Aber, als Alternative zu den geschälten sicherlich fürs nächste Jjahr auch zu überlegen (auch wenn ich für meine Person niemals ne Banane ersma in die Tasche stopf)


----------



## apoptygma (6. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Album vom 3-Stunden-Rennen (5.9.) ist wie versprochen online. Viel Spaß!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21519






Astreine Bilder!!!!!!


----------



## Ialocin (6. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Astreine Bilder!!!!!!



Danke, es hat mir aber auch unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Die Jungs und Mädels waren trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen alle gut drauf. Und der Speed, mit dem einige die wirklich schwierigen Passagen gemeistert haben...echt Wahnsinn. 
Den Kurs zu Fuß einmal in der Gegenrichtung abzulaufen war aber auch nicht grade einfach: Mein linker Arm ist leicht verstaucht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Die Jungs [...] waren trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen alle gut drauf.


Sehe ich anders! Aber ja, die Bedingungen waren schwierig.

Danke schön für die Bilder! 
Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber: Darf ich mir die klauen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ialocin (6. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber: Darf ich mir die klauen?


Klar, nimm Dir was Du brauchst Kannst mir auch 'ne PN schicken, und Du bekommst die Bilder, die Dich interessieren, im Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> PN


Kommt, vielen Dank!

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Danke, es hat mir aber auch unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Die Jungs und Mädels waren trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen alle gut drauf. Und der Speed, mit dem einige die wirklich schwierigen Passagen gemeistert haben...echt Wahnsinn.
> Den Kurs zu Fuß einmal in der Gegenrichtung abzulaufen war aber auch nicht grade einfach: Mein linker Arm ist leicht verstaucht




Ja ich dachte auch in manchen Momenten......"...dat die noch lachen können!" ;-)

Werde meinen  Kollegen nachher fragen, ob er auch seine 3 Bilder gern hätte, würd mich dann bei Dir kurz melden.

Nee ich find das toll, wenn jemand sich echt dir Arbeit macht


----------



## Re-spekt (7. September 2009)

Morgen,
die Bilder sind aber alle vom 3h Rennen, oder ???

selbst wenn, sehr gute Schuss-Qualität (professionell)


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

So, mein Kollege mag die gern haben, ich suchn heute Abend die Links raus und sende sie dir 

Danke schonmal!

Die ersten Presseberichte zum Rennwochenende sind super  also gehen wir mal von einem 3. Hagener MTB Wochenende in 2010 aus.

Denn ohne Euch alle, die da auch gestartet sind und das Wochende zu dem gemacht haben, was es nunmal sein sollte.....wärs nicht so super geworden.

Leider hat sich ein Team auf ihren "Trainigsfahrten" (trotz ausgesprochenem Trainingsende und -verbot, weil andere Rennen bereits starten sollten) sehr daneben benommen (Nummern am Rad entfernt und oder zugehalten), so etwas ist immer ein wenig bedauerlich.


----------



## M::::: (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> also gehen wir mal von einem 3. Hagener MTB Wochenende in 2010 aus.


----------



## pseudosportler (7. September 2009)

Der Termin kommt nächstes Jahr auch in meinen Rennkalender, zum einen nicht all zu weit weg und ne super Strecke und natürlich der Support hier im Forum, hier würde die Reifenwahl im vorfeld geklärt, Danke apoptygma  und Anmelde Probleme gelöst, Danke Unrest .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## SBIKERC (7. September 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Udn morgen noch das Rennen, grrrrrr
> da könnt ihr ich erstmal alle überrunden



hat man ja gesehen, lockerer erster Platz


----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

und hier nochmal der pressebericht
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/hagen/2009/9/6/news-132193911/detail.html


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

Ich glaube, es freut alle Organisatoren, Helfern und auch Sponsoren des Rennwochenendes und vor allem auch die Aylienz als Verein im Gesamten, das es (wieder einmal) super angekommen ist. Trotz der "Haselhuhn-Geschichte" Denn zusammen mit dem Ruhrbike-Marathon hier umme Ecke haben wir hier in der Region dann einfach 2 klasse Events. Und mit der Nachbarschaftshilfe der Vereine aus Wetter, Herdecke Bochum und Co. klappt so etwas auch immer ganz prima.

Da bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, das man im nächsten Jahr wieder die Genehmigung hierfür bekommt. Aber ich denke, da ich auch nicht gehört habe, das der Wald aussah wie nach nem Atomangriff und wir auch gestern Abend noch mehr als akribisch alles sauber und ordentlich gemacht haben, das die Stadt und alle, die damit zu tun haben, auch in 2010 uns allen nen geiles Rennwochenende gestatten


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Auch die "normalen Waldbesucher" waren alle ganz freundlich und sogar interessiert am Renngeschehen 

Drücke Euch die Daumen für 2010.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (7. September 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hat man ja gesehen, lockerer erster Platz



hmmm,
was soll ich da jetzt zu sagen??

Lief doch ganz gut, aber waren bestimmt nur die heilenden Massagehände Sonntag früh von meiner Frau.

Ich habe aber gar kein Bock in NRW Cup Trikot zu fahren. Wäre lieber der jagende und nicht einer der "Gejagte"

Wir sehen uns in Grafschaft.

Danke und Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hanni_84 (7. September 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gar kein Bock in NRW Cup Trikot zu fahren. Wäre lieber der jagende und nicht einer der "Gejagte"



Ja ja, du machst das schon! Und denk dran: Immer schön an der Kotzgrenze entlang - und nicht drüber hinaus (wie der ein oder andere das angeblich dann und wann tut  )


----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

Also wir durften nicht einmal am Rand der Strecke laufen, da hieß es über Funk: "Schmeiß die Jogger von der Strecke!" - sollten dann Querfeldein (also durch die Büsche) die Strecke verlassen (die alte am anderen Ende vom Funk hatte wohl Komplexe, und der Typ Angst die Weisung nicht zu befolgen Wir haben niemanden behindert o.ä., wollten die Strecke aber vorher mal ablaufen statt fahren, nicht zuletzt weil wir damit weniger behindert hätten als mit Bike mit dem man nicht mal eben so schnell zur Seite gehen kann. Mit dem Bike hat niemand etwas gesagt - egal wie man da rumgeeiert ist.
Ich fand es daher alles andere als Zuschauerfreundlich da man echt nicht einmal am Rand lang laufen durfte und kam mir vor, wie ein ein ungebetener Gast in einer geschlossenen Gesellschaft.
Ach ja, ohne Nummer wurde man auch des Weges verwiesen.
Im letzten Jahr haben die sich schon so beliebt gemacht, dieses Jahr ist daher weinger los, und im nächsten Jahr kannste die Teilnehmer bald an einer Hand abzählen ich fahr da jedenfalls wohl nicht mehr hin...
Das Rennen als solches war ganz nett, auch wenn ich definitiv die falschen Reifen drauf hatte bei den glatten Wurzeln, und ich trotz größter Vorsicht doch einmal Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden gemacht habe naja, egal hab' mich aufgrund der Vorfälle eh nicht mehr so wohl gefühlt dort, da waren die kleinen Blesuren nebensächlich und war irgendwie froh, als ich wieder weg war aus dem geografischen Exil.


----------



## M::::: (8. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wir haben niemanden behindert o.ä., wollten die Strecke aber vorher mal ablaufen statt fahren, nicht zuletzt weil wir damit weniger behindert hätten als mit Bike mit dem man nicht mal eben so schnell zur Seite gehen kann.



Aha, Du läufst also eine 5/7 km lange Strecke zu Fuss ab ?


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

Um wieviel Uhr bist Du die Strecke denn abgelaufen? Es gab ja Trainingszeiten, die aber eben (leider) auch nach der offiziellen Durchsage, das diese beendet seien, von einigen unbeeindruckt ignoriert wurden.

Finde es zudem recht schade grad, das Du Deine Kritik recht unsachlich 
("die alte") vorbringst.

Wir haben am Samstag das Problem gehabt, das Zuschauer AUF der Strecke eine Gruppe von Fahrern aufgehalten hat. Das ist die Kehrseite. 

Ich denke, das Problem ist ganz einfach, passiert etwas auf der Strecke (in Wickede hatten wir nicht nur Wanderer AUF der Strecke, sondern auch Radwanderer mit Kinderanhängern!!!!) ist Theater, versucht man, ganz klar die Strecke frei zu halten (vor allem, was Trainigsfahrten ohne Nummer, was mal gar nicht geht) gibts auch Konflikte. Nur finde ich, nen Mittelweg AUF der Strecke, also jenseits des Abgeflattertem gibts nicht wirklich um die Sicherheit der Fahrerinnen und Fahrer, aber auch der Zuschauer und Posten zu gewährleisten.




Stronglight schrieb:


> Also wir durften nicht einmal am Rand der Strecke laufen, da hieß es über Funk: "Schmeiß die Jogger von der Strecke!" - sollten dann Querfeldein (also durch die Büsche) die Strecke verlassen (die alte am anderen Ende vom Funk hatte wohl Komplexe, und der Typ Angst die Weisung nicht zu befolgen Wir haben niemanden behindert o.ä., wollten die Strecke aber vorher mal ablaufen statt fahren, nicht zuletzt weil wir damit weniger behindert hätten als mit Bike mit dem man nicht mal eben so schnell zur Seite gehen kann. Mit dem Bike hat niemand etwas gesagt - egal wie man da rumgeeiert ist.
> Ich fand es daher alles andere als Zuschauerfreundlich da man echt nicht einmal am Rand lang laufen durfte und kam mir vor, wie ein ein ungebetener Gast in einer geschlossenen Gesellschaft.
> Ach ja, ohne Nummer wurde man auch des Weges verwiesen.
> Im letzten Jahr haben die sich schon so beliebt gemacht, dieses Jahr ist daher weinger los, und im nächsten Jahr kannste die Teilnehmer bald an einer Hand abzählen ich fahr da jedenfalls wohl nicht mehr hin...
> Das Rennen als solches war ganz nett, auch wenn ich definitiv die falschen Reifen drauf hatte bei den glatten Wurzeln, und ich trotz größter Vorsicht doch einmal Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden gemacht habe naja, egal hab' mich aufgrund der Vorfälle eh nicht mehr so wohl gefühlt dort, da waren die kleinen Blesuren nebensächlich und war irgendwie froh, als ich wieder weg war aus dem geografischen Exil.


----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

@M::::: : ja, dachte mir zur Abwechslung mal warmlaufen statt warmfahren - mach ich hin und wieder... aber wusste ja nicht, dass dies in Hagen verboten ist....

@APB:  was  soll ich denn sonst zu der "Tante" sagen? Wir sind wirklich primär am Rand gelaufen und haben niemanden gestört (haben uns auch immer umgeschaut an etwas brisanteren Stellen), aber man durfte offensichtlich aus Prinzip nicht dort sein, also alles im allen waren somit Zuschauer unerwünscht! Wir wurden im Übrigen darauf hingewiesen das ein Rennen läuft, und sich Fahrer die sich warmfahren auf der Strecke befinden(??) da bin ich dann eben irgendwann zurück gelaufen und mit dem Bike weitergeradelt - ob das jetzt weniger unsicher war...jedenfalls hat da niemand mehr gemeckert Jedenfalls hatte ich ein wenig das Gefühl, dass einige den Tag zum Anlass nahmen sich mal zu profilieren... Das nächste mal vielleicht Schilder aufstellen "*Für Zuschauer, Wanderer etc. Strecke und Streckenrand betreten verboten! Eltern haften für ihre Kinder.*"


----------



## hefra (8. September 2009)

Ich durfte an der Strecke langlaufen ohne das jemand was gesagt hat. (Während des Elite Rennens)

Vielleicht lags an dir 

Ist übrigens echt zu empfehlen sich so ein Rennen mal anzugucken wenn man krank ist. So sieht man wo die anderen Stärken und Schwächen haben. War echt nett anzusehen, kam mir irgendwie wesentlich schneller vor als wenn ichs selber fahre.


----------



## mistermoo (8. September 2009)

Ich denke so ist es uns jedenfalls aufgefallen sind es leider einige wenige, die sich an gar keine Regeln halten. Auch war die Wortwahl derjenigen weit unter dem was ich als noch zu ertragen ansehe.

Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, Trainingszeiten sind dafür da genutzt zu werden. 

Um nur einige der Worte zu nennen welche den Streckenposten an den Kopf geworfen wurden: 

"ich stehe doch nicht extra früher auf um ne trainingsrunde zu fahren, ihr könnt mich am Arsch lecken, Penner/Idioten/****You, ich fahre wann es mir passt etc., ihr habt hier mal garnichts zu sagen, willste aufs Maul" !

Was dann noch schlimmer wurde, indem einige Team Fahrer (meistens 1 bestimmtes Team) sich ohne Nr. in Renntempo an anderen vorbei geschlängelt haben, wo deren Rennen lief. Sprich: Sich über jede Anweisung hinwegzusetzten ist einfach nicht gerade tragbar. Auch wird das bei einem Unfall sicherlich nicht seitens der Veranstalter getragen (bzw. deren Versicherung). Es waren sogar Fahrer mit Nr. aber ohne Helm auf der Strecke, was noch klarer gegen jede Regel ist.

Auch die Unart, die Nr. umzudrehen, unterm Shirt zu verstecken (doof wenn rausschaut) hat nicht wirklich etwas mit Verständnis zu tun. Ebenso von der Strecke zu gehen und 3 Büsche weiter einfach wieder weiterzufahren zeugt nicht gerade von Verstand.

Die Regeln sind in den meisten Rennen gleich, für einige nur gleicher/gleichgültig scheinbar.


----------



## pseudosportler (8. September 2009)

@Stronglight
Das die Strecke während der Rennen für alle außer den Rennteilnehmer tabu ist sollte ja wohl klar sein, ist bei anderen Rennen auch so.
Das ihr beim warm fahren eventuell als Rennteilnehmer angesehen wurdet, würde erklären das ihr in ruhe gelassen wurdet,  im Gegensatz zu den Berechtigten Beschwerden bei der Strecken Begehung.
Gerade auf der teils recht engen Strecke ist es echt nicht angebracht während des Rennen ne Streckenbesichtigung zu machen, so viel Verstand sollte man eigentlich voraussetzen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Um nur einige der Worte zu nennen welche den Streckenposten an den Kopf geworfen wurden:
> 
> "ich stehe doch nicht extra früher auf um ne trainingsrunde zu fahren, ihr könnt mich am Arsch lecken, Penner/Idioten/****You, ich fahre wann es mir passt etc., ihr habt hier mal garnichts zu sagen, willste aufs Maul" !



Es gibt natürlich immer extreme, ich habe gar nix gesagt weil mich nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr nix wirklich gewundert hat, habe lediglich die Anmerkung gemacht, dass es dann eine äußerst Zuschauerunfreundliche Veranstaltung ist wenn man nicht einmal den Streckenrand betreten darf.


----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> @Stronglight
> Das die Strecke während der Rennen für alle außer den Rennteilnehmer tabu ist sollte ja wohl klar sein, ist bei anderen Rennen auch so.
> Das ihr beim warm fahren eventuell als Rennteilnehmer angesehen wurdet, würde erklären das ihr in ruhe gelassen wurdet,  im Gegensatz zu den Berechtigten Beschwerden bei der Strecken Begehung.
> Gerade auf der teils recht engen Strecke ist es echt nicht angebracht während des Rennen ne Streckenbesichtigung zu machen, so viel Verstand sollte man eigentlich voraussetzen.
> ...


 Mir wurde ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich von der Strecke verschwinden soll, weil ein Rennen läuft *und* welche trainieren...als wenn mich jemand mit meinem Tempo hinterher als Rennteilnehmer eingestuft hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht neenee, dass befahren der Strecke schien offensichtlich von allen Teilnehmern der Veranstaltung erlaubt gewesen zu sein...nur zu Fuß eben nicht...


----------



## mistermoo (8. September 2009)

das befahren war zu den trainingszeiten erlaubt, wurde auch mehrmals per ansage durchgegeben, zu fuss ist das immer so eine sache, denke da kann man ohne probleme drüber hinwegsehen, sicherlich ist es aber auch von deiner seite zu verstehen das einige von uns nach den worten und entsprechendem verhalten nicht mehr gerade gut auf noch mehr palaver anzusprechen waren, sollte ich (du warst der mit der dame auf der rennstrecke, knapp am rand gejoggt ist vermute ich) zu unhöflich gewesen sein, so möchte ich mich natürlich dafür entschuldigen


----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das befahren war zu den trainingszeiten erlaubt, wurde auch mehrmals per ansage durchgegeben, zu fuss ist das immer so eine sache, denke da kann man ohne probleme drüber hinwegsehen, sicherlich ist es aber auch von deiner seite zu verstehen das einige von uns nach den worten und entsprechendem verhalten nicht mehr gerade gut auf noch mehr palaver anzusprechen waren, sollte ich (du warst der mit der dame auf der rennstrecke, knapp am rand gejoggt ist vermute ich) zu unhöflich gewesen sein, so möchte ich mich natürlich dafür entschuldigen


Ja, das war ich, aber ich weiß jetzt gerde nicht, wer Du gewesen bist - der, der die Druchsage bekommen hat, uns von der Strecke zu schmeißen?
Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann lief da gerade das Hobbyrennen - prima Trainingszeit das war es u.a. auch was ich so gar nicht verstanden habe...naja, mit dem Bike hat sich dann ja wie schon erwähnt anschließend niemand beschwert -und so wie ich (und natürlich auch andere) da langgedackelt bin, konnte mich eigentlich niemand dem Rennfeld zuordnen...

Wie auch immer, jedenfalls sollte man wiklich mal über die Zuschauer nachdenken die die Strecke allein schon deshalb auch mal ablaufen wollen (mach ich überigens immer), weil man evtl. auch mal die Faherer auf anderen Streckenabschnitten sehen möchte als immer nur im Start-/Zielbereich. 
Das ist jedenfalls nicht gerade förderlich für den Sport, und alles andere als gute Werbung für eure Strecke aus Sicht eines Zuschauers - der traut sich ja gar nicht mehr zu kommen...


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, jedenfalls sollte man wiklich mal über die Zuschauer nachdenken die die Strecke allein schon deshalb auch mal ablaufen wollen (mach ich überigens immer), weil man evtl. auch mal die Faherer auf anderen Streckenabschnitten sehen möchte als immer nur im Start-/Zielbereich.
> Das ist jedenfalls nicht gerade förderlich für den Sport, und alles andere als gute Werbung für eure Strecke aus Sicht eines Zuschauers - der traut sich ja gar nicht mehr zu kommen...




Jetzt aber nochmal als Verständnisfrage von mir....reden wir hier von außerhalb des Flatterbandes oder AUF der Strecke innerhalb des Bandes?? Wenn ich außerhalb des geflatterten Bereiches weggescheucht worden wäre, fände ich das auch seltsam.


----------



## Stronglight (8. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jetzt aber nochmal als Verständnisfrage von mir....reden wir hier von außerhalb des Flatterbandes oder AUF der Strecke innerhalb des Bandes?? Wenn ich außerhalb des geflatterten Bereiches weggescheucht worden wäre, fände ich das auch seltsam.



Da war ja nicht überall Flatterband... Da wo wir am Ende dann den Wald verlassen haben, war im Wald z.B. keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (8. September 2009)

Also ich kenne jemanden , der ist während des 3-Stunden Rennens am Samstag sogar GEGEN die Fahrtrichtung einmal komplett den Kurs abgelaufen, ohne dass jemand etwas gesagt hat. Schwierig waren nur die Singletrails zu bewältigen, weil es da teilweise keinen begehbaren Rand gab.


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Also ich kenne jemanden , der ist während des 3-Stunden Rennens am Samstag sogar GEGEN die Fahrtrichtung einmal komplett den Kurs abgelaufen, ohne dass jemand etwas gesagt hat. Schwierig waren nur die Singletrails zu bewältigen, weil es da teilweise keinen begehbaren Rand gab.



Was nen Fotoknips alles ausmacht 

Aber ernsthaft....Du hast da echt Talent.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Kannst mir auch 'ne PN schicken, und Du bekommst die Bilder, die Dich interessieren, im Original.


Erledigt und nun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## Ialocin (8. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Erledigt und nun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe Dir die Bilder am 06.09.2009 um genau 22:22 geschickt (sagt zumindest mein Mail-Programm). Ich sende Dir die E-Mail mal über einen anderen Account. Hättest mir aber auch 'ne PN senden können, anstelle Dich hier öffentlich zu entrüsten... Ich bin in solchen Dingen zuverlässig.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. September 2009)

...alle Fußgänger generell von der Strecke zu scheuchen finde ich auch nicht besondes
zuschauerfreundlich. ....und letztlich auch für den Sport nicht gut. Manch einen
Streckenabschnitt kann man kaum anders errreichen. Ein wenig
Eigenverantwortung muß man auch vorrausetzten, die Zuschauer lieber freundlich
einweisen, was geht und was nicht. Das wär dann Aufgabe der Streckenposten.
So hab ich es aber am Sonntag in Hagen auch erlebt!
In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich an die gute alte Trillerpfeife erinnern, mit der die
Streckenposten an engen unübersichtlichen Stellen signalisieren, wenn wieder ein
Fahrer kommt.

Bilder vom Sonntag






(Für den Aylien, der mich nach den alten Bildern gefragt hat - 
 ein paar kann man noch so finden:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=NRW-Cup+Hagen&m=text  )


----------



## stefanp (8. September 2009)

schöne Bilder Thomas!!

Hier meine:

http://picasaweb.google.de/cyclocrosser123/SKSCUP2009Hagen?authkey=Gv1sRgCL7fy5m88oq38AE


----------



## Re-spekt (9. September 2009)

unglaublich das es Teilnehmer gibt die während eines vorherigen Rennen´s auf die Stecke gehen / fahren und der Überzeugung sind ein Recht dazu zu haben. 

das doch ein Scherz oder ???
wenn nicht
ungeheuerlich, (wir sollten langsam eine schwarze Liste einführen)

wenn das Unbeteiligte tun (Spaziergänger) die nicht wissen/ wußten das eine sportliche Veranstaltung läuft - kann ich/man das verstehen und sollte als Fahrer auch Rücksicht nehmen - schließlich gehört uns ja nicht der Wald. (und nicht vergessen immer schön freundlich)


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. September 2009)

Was ist daran so ungeheurlich, gerade die Rennfahrer kennen sich aus und wissen, was sie tun.(Meistens besser als die Streckenposten von der Feuerwehr.) Ungeheuerlich fnde ich nur, wenn sie Teilnehmer des laufenden Rennens dabei behindern. ..und ich hab schon oft gesehen, daß es ohne Behinderung geht.


----------



## M::::: (9. September 2009)

Man kann aber schwer Vorfeld schwer differenzieren, wer s drauf hat ne Runde im laufenden Rennen ab zu fahren und wer nicht. Daher das Generalverbot. Und das ist auch richtig. 
In Wetter haben Lizenzler,die die BL Strecke abfuhren, die MA Teilnehmer massiv behindert und Absperrungen verschoben. 
Letztes Jahr in Saalhausen wurde ein Kollege im laufendem MA Rennen von einem Trottel abgeräumt, der unbedingt im laufenden Rennen die BL Strecke abfahren musste. Somit finde ich s völlig Ok ,wenn die Devise gilt : Kein Training im laufenden Rennen.
Entweder bin ich früh genug da, um innerhalb der Trainingszeiten auf die Runde zu gehen oder ich fahr die Runde eben vorher nicht ab. Punkt .

Ich fand das komplette Team in Hagen extrem nett und freundlich.


----------



## mistermoo (9. September 2009)

ganz im klaren gesprochen bin ich für eine strickte einhaltung der regeln

werden diese nicht befolgt muss es auch eine strafe geben, ich bin da ganz klar für strafgeld oder manchen mag das eh nicht weh tun, für disqualifikation oder publikmachung wer es war

ich bin mir sicher das gerade die lizenz bzw. eh die team fahrer damit sicherlich ein problem haben, da der sponsor das sicherlich nicht für gut befindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (9. September 2009)

es ist ungeheuerlich !

jeder, der Teilnehmer (Zuschauer / Fahrer) einer Veranstaltung ist - aber nicht gerade an dem laufenden Rennen teilnimmt, hat auf der Rennstrecke nichts zu suchen !
(egal ob mit Rad oder zu Fuß)

es reichen die Menschen / Tiere die nichts mit der Veranstaltung zu tun haben und zufällig dort hineingeraten.
Veranstalter denen das egal ist oder sogar erlauben handeln fahrlässig.

dies zu kontrollieren ist kaum möglich, deswegen sollten alle Fahrer die Größe besitzen es selbst einzuhalten und gerade Lizenzfahrer sollten da vorsichtig sein, 
der BDR verseht da kein Spaß, besonders bei einem Unfall.

im Übrigen haben die Ordner wohl Hausrecht auf der Strecke, also so jemanden zu beleidigen ist wohl eher dumm - wer in einen Club will beleidigt ja auch nicht den Türsteher oder ?  

Die Veranstaltung (2h Rennen) hat mir sehr gefallen, komme gerne wieder.


----------



## hefra (10. September 2009)

Euch ist aber schon bewußt, dass mindestesn 90% der Fahrer die Strecke vor dem Rennen abfahren, auch wenn das andere Rennen noch läuft? Es wird aufgepasst, dass von hinten keiner kommt. Kommt wer, wird Platz gemacht, oder kurzfristig schnell gefahren, dass man nicht im Weg steht. Die Start Ziel Ecke wird ausgelassen um die Zeitnehmer nicht zu verwirren. Also mit etwas Verstand und Rücksicht gibt es da keine Probleme!

Ich oute mich mal. Wenn ich fahre, dann fahre ich die Strecke auch vorher ab! Was solls? Wir hinder keinen. Eine Disqualifikation wäre interessant, wie soll das klappen wenn nur noch 2 Mann am Start stehen.


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon bewußt, dass mindestesn 90% der Fahrer die Strecke vor dem Rennen abfahren, auch wenn das andere Rennen noch läuft? Es wird aufgepasst, dass von hinten keiner kommt. Kommt wer, wird Platz gemacht, oder kurzfristig schnell gefahren, dass man nicht im Weg steht. Die Start Ziel Ecke wird ausgelassen um die Zeitnehmer nicht zu verwirren. Also mit etwas Verstand und Rücksicht gibt es da keine Probleme!
> 
> Ich oute mich mal. Wenn ich fahre, dann fahre ich die Strecke auch vorher ab! Was solls? Wir hinder keinen. Eine Disqualifikation wäre interessant, wie soll das klappen wenn nur noch 2 Mann am Start stehen.




Ja, aber dafür gibts doch meist extra Trainingszeiten. Und eine Aussage "ich komm doch nicht extra früher um...." Pech gehabt würde ich sagen. Manche fahren sogar 1-2 Woche eher zu offiziellen Trainingsläufen nach Sundern oder Nordenau um sich ne Strecke anzusehen.

Dann muss man eben mal was eher da sein und die Trainingszeiten (die Samstag bis 9:30 rum waren meine ich) noch nutzen zu können. So lange braucht man für ne Runde auf ner 6 km langen Strecke ja dann auch nicht 

Und Sonntags musste man dann halt quasi sehr früh da sein. Aber wer sein Rennen schon für so wichtig erachtet, das er unbedingt die Strecke ob eines Vorteils der Kenntnis vorher abfahren muss, dem sollte ein frühes Anreisen die Sache doch auch wert sein ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich fand das komplette Team in Hagen extrem nett und freundlich.



Danke


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. September 2009)

Wie hefra...
..und auch 90% der Zuschauer und Fotografen erreichen die interessanten Stellen nur
über die Strecke. Fast alle meine Fotos sind "illegal" entstanden.


----------



## Re-spekt (10. September 2009)

90%  !!! dann kenn ich nur die 10% die mit mir auf dem Parkplatz stehen (zum quatschen und aufwärmen )

*und wenn die Rennstrecke frei ist könnt ihr ja auch alle machen was ihr wollt !!!!*

(aber zur Erinnerung: wir fahren da mit dem Rad durch den Dreck, sonst nix)

bin noch nie ne Strecke vorher abgefahren, (hin und wieder mal ne schwierige Passage)
sicher wär es besser ne runde zu fahren - aber  - das mir zuviel Aufwand. 
und ich fahr meißt im vorderen 1/8 ins Ziel 
letztes Jahr sogar im vorderen 1/16 

gibts denn Veranstalter die Trainingfahrten und Rennen zugleich erlauben ???


ich hab mal einen gesehen der wurde zu einem Rundstrecken-Rad-Rennen nicht zugelassen - und ist dann einfach doch mitgefahren, so von der Seite eingestiegen - nachdem sie ihn dreimal aufgefordert hatten die Rennstrecke zu verlassen hat man nen Besenstiel benutzt (und die Lizenz war sicher auch weg) ! aber ich muß zugeben, für die Zuschauer auf der Kö war es echt ein hingucker und selbst der Moderator hatte seinen Spaß.


----------



## hefra (11. September 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> 90%  !!! dann kenn ich nur die 10% die mit mir auf dem Parkplatz stehen (zum quatschen und aufwärmen )
> 
> gibts denn Veranstalter die Trainingfahrten und Rennen zugleich erlauben ???



ICh konnte es mir am WE ja schön von außen angucken, es waren sicher 90% er Lizenzfahrer. Was die anderen machen weiß ich nicht ist mir auch egal. 

Es gibt Veranstalltungen wo es offiziell erlaubt ist. 

Und morgens um 9:30 eine Runde abfahren um dann um viertel nach Eins ein Rennen zu fahren kann ja wohl kaum euer Ernst sein. Wenn man sieht wie weit die Anreise teilweise ist kann man echt nicht ernsthaft meinen, dass die Fahrer nur wegen einer Runde "Training" morgens um 5 aufstehen... 
Bei nahezu allen anderen Rennen gehts auch, egal ob Straße, Cross oder CC (Marathon natürlich nicht!) Entweder es gibt Zeit zwischen den Rennen oder es wird gedultet, die Strecke zwischendurch abzufahren.


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Bei nahezu allen anderen Rennen gehts auch, egal ob Straße, Cross oder CC (Marathon natürlich nicht!) Entweder es gibt Zeit zwischen den Rennen oder es wird gedultet, die Strecke zwischendurch abzufahren.




Ernsthaft? Also da darf während eines laufendes Rennens auf einem 4-6 km langen Rundkurs die Strecke abgefahren werden?

Also quasi, wenn eh schon 100 Starter an Schlüsselstellen die Strecke "verstopfen" kommen da ggf. (wenn denn alle gern trainieren wollen) noch 50 oder 100 dazu, die ggf. fürs nächste oder übernächste Rennen noch die laufende Renn-Strecke weiter füllen?

Das glaub ich zwar gerad kaum, aber da mir die Erfahrungswerte fehlen...


----------



## Fahrnix (11. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Also da darf während eines laufendes Rennens auf einem 4-6 km langen Rundkurs die Strecke abgefahren werden?
> 
> Also quasi, wenn eh schon 100 Starter an Schlüsselstellen die Strecke "verstopfen" kommen da ggf. (wenn denn alle gern trainieren wollen) noch 50 oder 100 dazu, die ggf. fürs nächste oder übernächste Rennen noch die laufende Renn-Strecke weiter füllen?
> 
> Das glaub ich zwar gerad kaum, aber da mir die Erfahrungswerte fehlen...



Hallo,

verfolge die Diskussion mit Interesse. Bin jetzt nicht in Hagen gefahren aber möchte mal folgende Gedanken mit Euch teilen:

1) Ein Fahrer, der sich aufs 3 h Rennen mit ner Proberunde vorbereiten möchte sollte schon schneller die Proberunde fahren als die besten gerade im Rennen befindlichen Fahrer. Denn seine evtl. gewonnenen Sekunden oder Minuten knöpft er ja den 2 h Fahrern ab, die Ihn sonst als Blockade sehen und Ihrerseits wertvolle Sekunden beim Überholen einbüßen oder gar beim Überholen stürzen.

2) Klar sind keine 50 Trainingsfahrer auf der Runde sondern nur wenige. Was aber bei einem Sturz? Nicht warscheinlich aber möglich. Wie peinlich wäre denn das?

3) Bei starker Behinderung würde ich diesen Trainingsfahrer ausschließen - als kleine Ego-Strafe .

4) Was gewinnst Du auf so ner Probefahrt im Stress? Sicher kaum Zeit.

5) Als super Fahrer können die Probefahrtaspiranten auch ohne Trainingsrunde da durchdüsen. Die müssen sowieso auf die langsameren an den Schlüsselstellen warten. Die haben sich ja die Runde nicht angesehen.

6) Ernsthafte Gewinnertypen fahren eh abends an und haben Zeit sich auf der Strecke vorzubereiten.

Also ich glaub während des Rennens auf gleicher Strecke zu "trainieren" macht wenig Sinn.

Es sei denn als Egoistisches Sch.... unterwegs zu sein:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

